# Hinterm Horizont - indie  RPG - Farm und Natursimulation



## Jadawin2 (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo Community

Ich bin ein deutscher Game Designer und Programmierer und arbeite seit einigen Jahren an einem RPG und Farm Spiel, dass ich euch gerne hier vorstellen möchte. Es basiert auf einer Natursimulation und der RPG Teil ist eine epische Geschichte (Spieldauer zwischen 50-200h), die sich über 5 Kapitel erstreckt. Die Natursimulation dient dabei als Basis für die große lebendige Welt in der es viel zu entdecken gibt. Der Farm Teil im Spiel passt sich harmonisch ins ganze ein und sorgt mit Housing, Handwerk, Tierhaltung und Gestaltung einer Farm für viel Abwechslung. Ausgedehnte unterirdische Bereiche angefüllt mit guten und bösen Überrraschungen bieten Spannung und Herausforderungen.

Hinterm Horizont bietet eine lange mystische Geschichte abseits von "Held rettet die Welt". Vielmehr geht es um das Entdecken der eigenen Natur und der Beschaffenheit der Welt. Die Gemeinschaft von Waldheim und der Kontakt zu den Bewohnern spielt dabei eine wichtige Rolle. Insgesamt sind alle Dialoge, Zwischensequenzen und Bücher mit weit über 400000 Zeichen ungefähr in Taschenbuchformat - ABER keine Angst es gibt keine ellenlangen Textseiten auf einmal zu lesen  !

Die Natursimulation sorgt dafür, dass kein Spiel wie das andere ist und sich die Landschaft jeden Tag verwandelt. Das Wetter und die Jahreszeiten werden ebenfalls simuliert und haben direkten Einfluss auf die Natur und den Spieler.Es gibt Katastrophen und besondere Events in der Simulation, die immer wieder die Landschaft auch plötzlich verändern können.

In den Siedlungen gehen die NPCs ihren Geschäften nach und mit jedem kann gesprochen werden. Die Bewohner haben ihre eigene Geschichte und viele brauchen Hilfe oder wollen einfach nur ein wenig plaudern. Es gibt manch schwierige Entscheidungen zu fällen und alles wirkt sich auf Dich oder die Welt aus. Auch Freundschaft und Romanzen sind in Hinterm Horizont nicht unbekannt, aber mehr soll hier nicht verraten werden  !

Weit über 50 Zwischensequenzen, die die Geschichte voranbringen oder bestimmten Momenten leben einhauchen. Darunter zählen Ereignisse wie das Lernen von neuen Skills ebenso wie Visionen und Informationen zur Hauptgeschichte.

Es gibt Hunderte von Items, die man in den dunklen Verliesen finden, bei Händler kaufen, oder selbst herstellen kann. Zaubertränke, Zauber, alle Arten von Essen und viele andere nützliche Gegenstände können auf der Farm hergestellt werden. Für das Housing gibt es zahreiche Rezepte und auch viele Gegenstände bei den örtlichen Händlern.

Auch Zauberei ist in Hinterm Horizont nicht unbekannt und die Erforschung des Wesens der Magie stellt einen zentralen Punkt in der Geschichte dar.

Das Kampfsystem mit 5 Waffengattungen und hat über 30 Zauber, wobei viele auch beim Farming benutzt werden können. Riesige unterirdische Höhlen und Verliese mit Fallen, Labyrinthen, Schätzen und vielen Überraschungen warten auf Euch. Es gibt diverse Bossgegner mit ausgefeilten Mechaniken und auch viele nervige  Trashmobs.

Für das Farming stehen viele Kulturpflanzen und auch ALLE wilden Pflanzen und Bäume zum Anbau zur Verfügung. Tierhaltung kann in Gehegen oder in Ställen erfolgen und auch kleine, helfende Begleiter sind mit von der Partie. Die geernteten Pflanzen dienen einerseits der eigenen Ernährung, zum Kochen und Herstellen von Zaubern und andererseit natürlich, um an die begehrten Münzen zu kommen und dafür einiges anschaffen zu können.

Wie der Mix zwischen Farming/RPG/Höhlen erforschen und Housing aussieht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, aber es sei gesagt, dass man sehr viel Abwechslung haben kann, wenn man das möchte. Allein schon durch die Natur zu streifen, nachdem eine Jahreszeit vorrüber ist empfinde ich als spannend. Zu sehen was ist gewachsen, was ist eingegangen, wie hat sich der Flussverlauf geändert oder wo hat sich die Erdqualität verbessert.

Das Spiel ist im Grunde fertig. Nun brauche ich Hilfe von engagierten *Spieletestern*, die mir helfen die letzten Bugs zu finden und mir ein Feedback geben, was vielleicht noch geändert werden sollte! Wer Lust dazu hat schreibt mir bitte ein private Nachricht!

Systemanforderungen sind moderat (PC Windows (7/8/10) mit 4GB Ram oder mehr und auf aktuellen Intelgrafikchipsets läuft das Spiel schon ganz ordentlich!

Einen Trailer gibt es hier:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vEHj8aU4jr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Einige Screenshots vom Spiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jadawin2 (23. Juni 2020)

Version V1.04 is available

Change Log V 1.04  
alte Spielstände können weiter benutzt werden (einfach in den Save Ordner kopieren)

NPC:
Magdas Arbeitsbereich wurde im Sommer un Herbst verkleinert, damit sie nicht die Umgebung mit Kürbissamen bestückt.
Pläne:
Plan für Gute Eimer abgeändert
Katastrophen:
Die Größe der Katastrophen Flut und Dürre wurde etwas erweitert und die maximale
Anzahl von hinteinander möglichen Fluten erhöht.
Welt
Kleine Änderungen an der Karte , Engpässe an Brücken bei Fluten beseitigt , Zugang zu Höhleneingängen sicher gestellt
Regen und Verdunstung wird nun stundenweise direkt dem Boden hinzugefügt anstatt einmal nur am Tag. Dadurch sieht man sofort die Auswirkungen vom Regen. Nachts hat klarer Himmel keine Auswirkungen mehr auf die Feuchtigkeit im Boden.
Events:
Nach Regenwetter in einem Event wird der Regensound nun ordnunggemäß wieder abgeschaltet
Ernte:
Faktor für Ernte an selbsgepflanzten Bäume und Kulturpflanzen gesenkt und Preise für Früchte von Bäumen angepasst, so dass wildwachsende Bäume weniger Ertrag bringen, als kultivierte.
Grafik:
Neue Texturen für Steinbrechgewächse und Wild+ Waldkräuter.

*Suche noch immer Spieletester für Hinterm Horizont*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jadawin2 (25. Juni 2020)

Das Spiel steht nun als Demoversion auf itch io in Deutsch und Englisch bereit zum Herunterladen:

Demo Hinterm Horizont auf itch io


Die Demoversion beinhaltet das erste Kapitel der Geschichte! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jadawin2 (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo Community,

heute möchte ich mitteilen warum ich Hinterm Horizont geschrieben habe!

Ich habe selbst viele Spiele, insbesonders Rollenspiele gespielt und es waren auch einige "Perlen" dabei, an die ich mich gerne zurückerinnere, aber im großen und ganzen wiederholt sich alles. 

Es geht immer nur um den Helden, der die Welt rettet und um die Vernichtung eines oder mehrerer Gegner. Bei Online Spielen geht darum sich mit anderen zu messen und besser zu sein, tollere Ausrüstung zu haben irgendein Achievement zu schaffen usw..! Zudem sind die meisten Spiele endlos. Monster stehen wieder auf, Quest müssen immer wieder neu gemacht werden und das "grinding" hat unglauliche Ausmaße angemommen. 

Kurz gesagt ich empfinde mich als Spieler immer mehr in der Rolle das Spiel zu bedienen, anstatt in eine andere Welt einzutauchen und dort eine gute, spannende Geschichte zu erleben. Auf ein Buch bezogen, wäre es in etwas so, dass ich nach jeder Seite des Romans erst einmal alle Seiten des Buches zählen muss, bevor ich weiterlesen darf  !

Außerdem liegt der Schwerpunkt von sehr vielen Spielen, die ich kenne, auf Gewalt und Zerstörung. Selbst viele Aufbauspiele machen da keinen Unterschied. Ich habe mich immer danach gesehnt, dass es friedliche, schöne und auch romantische Momente in Spielen geben sollte. Leider gab es diese selten oder nie. Ich denke Spiele sollten Menschen inspirieren und was bitte ist an einem bis an die Zähne bewaffenten Soldaten, der einen gegnerischen Panzer in die Luft jagt inspirierend? Gibt es nicht genug Konflikte und Gewalt auf der Welt?

In Hinterm Horizont habe ich versucht dies alles zu vermeiden und den Spieler in eine lebendige Welt eintauchen zu lassen, die sich ständig verwandelt. Natürlich gibt es in meinem Spiel auch Monster zu bekämpfen, aber das kämpfen steht nicht im Mittelpunkt noch ist es vollkommen sinnfrei, da sich wirklich etwas verändern. Der Spieler hat immer einen Einfluss auf die Welt. 

Die Geschichte handelt vom Spieler selbst und taucht  tief in mystische und auch spirituelle Themen ein, die durchaus das Potenzial haben auch in unserer wirklichen Welt zum Nachdenken anzuregen. Hinterm Horizont ist ein "freundliches" Spiel mit liebenswerten, lebendigen Menschen, die die Welt bevölkern. Diese Menschen kennen zu lernen und ihre Geschichten auf fröhliche, nette Weise zu erzählen war ebenfalls ein Ziel von mir. Es soll sich nach Heimat anfühlen durch Waldheim zu schlendern, Emmas Kramladen zu besuchen oder in Chloés Restaurant zu gehen.
Dabei geht die Geschichte um den Spieler wie ein roter Faden durch alles, was man dort erlebt und die Spannung spitzt sich in den beiden letzten Kapiteln zu, bevor es am Schluss mit einem der beiden möglichen Enden endet. 

Da ich dieses Spiel alleine in jahrelanger Arbeit auf die Beine gestellt habe und ich vor allem Game Designer und Programmierer bin, musste ich in Sachen Grafik einige Abstriche machen. Es fühlt sich nicht alles aus einem Guss an, aber wenn man Hinterm Horizont eine Weile spielt, fällt das kaum noch auf. Es mag Spieler geben für die eine bombastische stimmige Grafik unverzichtbar ist und für die ist mein Spiel dann sicher ungeeignet. 

Alle anderen, die sich ebenfalls nach einem Spiel, in dem man sich wohlfühlen kann sehnen möchte ich wärmstens empfehlen Hinterm Horizont eine Chance zu geben! 

Die Demo (1 Kapitel der Geschichte) gibt es auf itch io:  https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon

Der endgültige Release folgt bald!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ifajvNmcIUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Jadawin2 (5. Juli 2020)

Hallo Community,

nach einiger Überlegung habe ich beschlossen den runden Bildschirmausschnitt aufzugeben und die Sichtweite des Spielers auf den ganzen Bildschirm auszudehnen. Viele Tester meinten, dass sie der ungenutzte Bildschirmbereich störte und ich stimme dem nun zu.

Um diese Änderung sinnvoll zu gestalten musste ich einige Zauber und Tränke in ihrer Funktion anpassen. Dafür habe ich ein Müdigkeitssystem in das Spiel eingebaut. Nach 16h ohne Schlaf bekommt der Spieler eine Nachricht, dass es Zeit ist zu schlafen. Nach 18h beginnt dann seine Sichtweite zu sinken bis er nur noch seine direkte Umgebung wahrnimmt. Wird das ignoriert setzt irgendwann der Verlust von Schöpferkraft dem endlosen Treiben ein Ende  !

Schlafen verringert die Müdigkeit natürlicherweise. Grob gesagt muss man 1h schlafen um 2h Müdigkeit zu beseitigen. Mit eiem 16h wach und 6h Schlaf Rhythmus kommt das gut hin. Mittels eines Zaubers oder mit  Tränken läßt sich die Zeit des Wachseins auch verlängern, ohne negative Effekte zu verursachen.

Alle Änderungen für Version V1.05 findet ihr im Changelog.

Die neue Version der Demo (Chapter 1) findet ihr auf meiner itch io Seite:   https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon

Hier einige neue Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jadawin2 (10. Juli 2020)

Hallo Communnity,

es gibt ein neues Gameplay Video von Hinterm Horizont. Diesmal geht es um das Kampdsystsem in den Höhlen. 
Die riesigen Areale der Höhlen und Katakomben sind übrigens, wie auch die gesamte andere Welt vom Spiel, zu 100% von Hand designed und jede Höhle ist einzigartig. Es gibt kleine Rätsel, Fallen und viele kleine Geschichten aus alten Zeiten. Überall gibt etwas zu entdecken und zu finden. 
Viel Spaß mit dem Video!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7hheDmkw0i4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die neueste Version der Demo (Chapter 1) findet ihr auf meiner itch io Seite:


https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon


----------



## Jadawin2 (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo Community,

es gibt wieder ein neues Gameplay-Video. Diesmal geht es um Waldheim. Mache ein Spaziergang durch das schöne Dorf und besuche einige der Gebäude. In Waldheim gibt es viele Einwohner mit indiviuellem Tagesablauf, der sich nach den Jahreszeiten verändert. Die Bewohner gehen ihrer Arbeit nach, besuchen sich, gehen ins Restaurant und vieles mehr. Mit allen Bewohnern kann gesprochen werden und vielen kannst Du bei ihren kleinen und großen Problemen helfen. Andere werden Dir ihre Hilfe anbieten oder einfach nur über ihr Leben in Waldheim mit Dir sprechen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W9C1hD0wEac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Die neueste Version der Demo (Chapter 1) findet ihr auf meiner itch io Seite:


https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon


----------



## Jadawin2 (16. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Community,

Heute soll es um die *Natursimulation* in Hinterm Horizont gehen. Anfangs war diese mein einziges Ziel und ist somit nun auch die Basis aller anderen Systeme in meinem Spiel. Zuerst probierte ich ein sehr komplizierten Ansatz mit vielen Parametern, merkte aber schnell, dass das viel zu undurchschaubar und kompliziert für den Spieler werden würde. So entstand die Simulation auf der Basis von 4 wesentlichen Faktoren für die Pflanzen und Bodenwelt. Diese sind: Temperatur, Licht, Feuchtigkeit und Nährstoffe. Alle Pflanzen haben für jeden Wert einen "Wohlfühlbereich" in dem sie wachsen und eine Dauer an Tagen, die sie auch für sie extreme Bedingungen aushalten können. Falls danach keine Besserung eintritt sterben sie ab. 

*Nährstoffe* sind in einem ständigen Kreislauf und werden aufgenommen und nach dem Tod wieder an den Boden abgegeben. Fehlende Nährstoffe führen am schnellsten zum Tode der Pflanze. Auch Tiere gehören zu diesem Kreislauf indem sie Pflanzen fressen und wieder ausscheiden. Manche Bauernhoftiere können sogar geziehlt dafür eingesetzt werden den Boden zu düngen.

*Wasser* kommt durch Regen oder Schnee, aber auch durch Nebel und durch angrenzende Wasser oder Sumpffelder in den Boden. Viele Wüstenpflanzen können fast unbegrenzt ohne Wasser auskommen, wachsen aber dann auch nicht weiter. Je nach Bodenart versickert ein Teil des hinzugewonnenen Wassers wieder und ist nicht nutzbar für die Pflanzen. Bei sonnigem Wetter verdunstet viel Wasser. Bodenbedecker und Bäume helfen dabei die Verdunstung zu minimieren.

Die *Temperatur* wechselt je nach Wetter und Jahreszeit und hat im Mitsommer ihren Höhepunkt. Pflanzen die kühleres Klima bevorzugen wachsen meist nur im Norden. Bei Temperaturen unter Null Grad fällt der Regen als Schnee und bildet nach und nach eine feste Schneedecke, die auch nur langsam wieder auftaut. Auch Teiche frieren bei tiefen Temperaturen zu und können dann betreten werden.

Die* Lichtintensität* verändert sich je nach Jahreszeit und ist natürlich unter Bäumen sehr viel geringer. Einige Pflanzen vertragen kein direktes Sonnenlicht im Sommer und sterben dann ab. 

*Möglichkeiten:*
Um diese vier naturgegebenen Werte anzupassen und allen Pflanzen zu ermöglichen auf der Farm erfolgreichen zu wachsen gibt es vom Dünger und Wassereimer bis zu magischen Kristallen und Zaubersprüchen viele Möglichkeiten der Einflussname. Allerdings kann man auch durch Ausnutzen der verschiedenen Gegebenheiten schon vieles möglich machen. Beispielsweise ist die Temperatur unter Bäumen stets etwas höher als auf der kahlen Erde. 

*Böden:*
Die Bodenqualität entwickelt sich langsam durch die Pflanzen, die auf ihm wachsen. Dabei geht es am schnellsten, wenn der Spieler ein Feld selbst bepflanzt, denn die Kulturpflanzen geben dem Boden am meisten Erfahrung. Steigt die Bodenqualität um eine Stufe, steigt auch für gewöhnlich seine Fähigkeit zur Speicherung von Wasser und Nährstoffen an und oftmals wird es auch möglich bestimmte anspruchsvollere Kulturpflanzen auf ihm anzupflanzen.
Durch manche Ereignisse oder auch Naturkatastrophen kann der Boden allerdings auch degenerieren und somit wieder an Qualität verlieren. 
Es gibt folgende für das Farming wichtige Bodenarten in meinem Spiel: Felsgestein , lose Steine , Kies , Sand , Sandboden , Lehm , Tonboden , Roterde und Schwarzerde. Darüber hinaus noch der Sumpf und die Gewässer und ein paar weiter, die aber keine große Rolle spielen. 

*Pflanzen:*
Es gibt drei verschiedene Pflanzen, die gleichzeitig auf einem Feld wachsen können und damit sehr viele mehr oder weniger erfolgreiche Kombinationen. Die unterste Etage bilden die Bodenbedecker, danach kommen die Wild und Kulturpflanzen und darüber dann die Sträucher unf Bäume. Jede Pflanze hat ihre individuellen Eigenschaften und produziert auch etwas. Das können Früchte und Gemüse oder auch Blüten und alchemistische Substanzen sein. Alles kann in irgendeinem Rezept gebraucht, oder für Münzen verkauft werden. 
Alle Pflanzen säen sich gemäß deer Windrichtung selbst aus und vermehren sich dadurch. Wird eine Pflanze geernted wird sie sich nicht vermehren. Die Lebensdauer einer Pflanze variiert von 1 Jahr bis zu 10 Jahren im Spiel. Danach stirbt die Pflanze ab und gibt ihre Nährstöffe der Erde zurück.
*
Fazit*
Das war ein kleiner Einblick in die Mechaniken, die der Natursimulation zugrunde liegen. Ich kann garantieren, dass jede Welt bei jedem Spieler anders aussehen wird. Je nachdem welche Eingriffe der Spieler selbst unternimmt (und da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten) und welchen weg die Pflanzen selbst wählen wandelt sich die Landschaft ständig. Ich hatte schon Jahr ein denen ein Massensterben an Kiefern eingesetzt hatte und große Areale sich leerten. Diese wurden dann nach und nach von anderen Pflanzen erobert.


----------



## Jadawin2 (31. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Community,

heute möchte ich euch etwas über die Grafik in Hinterm Horizont erzählen. Da ich im wesentlichen Game Designer und Programmierer bin musste ich im grafischen Bereich ziemlich von vorne anfangen und war auch oft auf andere großzügige Künstler angewiesen, die ihre Texturen und Sprites als OpenArt zur Verfügung stellen. Dadurch gibt es zwangsläufig verschiedene Grafikstile in meinem Spiel, was von manchen als störend empfunden wird. Ich habe aber festgestellt, dass es nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr auffällt und auf irgendeine "magische" Weise   doch alles wieder zusammenpasst. Es ist die Athmosphäre, die das Spiel trägt und die vielen Möglichkeiten und Geschichten die den Schwerpunkt von Hinterm Horizont bilden. 

Besonders schwierig war es mit den Sprites, die für mein Spiel in allen möglichen Variationen (viele NPCs) vorhanden sein mussten. Die NPCs sollten sich gut unterscheiden lassen und am Ende habe ich mich für einen OpenArt Online Sprite Generator entschieden und diese dann noch manuell aufgewertet und bei Bedarf Animationen hinzugefügt. Das erfüllt seinen Zweck gut. Gerne hätte ich noch weiter Tiere der Wildnis hinzugefügt, wie Eichhörnchen, Füchse, Wildkatzen usw.. aber leider gab es in diesem Bereich wenig Auswahl und eigene Animationen zu kreieren erwies sich als so aufwendig, dass es den ohnehin schon giganitischen Zeitbedarf für das Spiel verdoppelt hätte. 

In den Höhlen habe ich mich für die aufwendige Technik der Umgebungsverdeckung entschieden, weil das einfach spannender ist, wenn man nicht sofort alles sieht und um eine Ecke biegt und dort ein eine Überraschung (gut oder böse) entdeckt. Der entsprechende Programmteil war recht kompliziert, da er schnell genug und mit vielen Lichtquellen zurecht kommen sollte und er auf der CPU berechnet wird. Mit dem dritten Anlauf hat es dann geklappt und ich finde es tut seinen Zweck und hat wesentlich zu der Athmosphäre in den düsteren Höhlen beigetragen.

Das graphische Interface habe ich fast vollständig selbst entworfen und es ist farblich in Erdtönen passend zum Thema des Spiels. Ich habe versucht es übersichtlich zu gestalten und nicht mit zu vielen Informationen zu überladen. Wichtig war mir auch, dass die Bedienung flüssig und komfortabel ist und man nicht zuviel Zeit im Inventar oder in anderen Elementen der Oberfläche verbringt. 

----------------------------------------------------------------

Die neueste Version der Demo (Chapter 1) findet ihr auf meiner itch io Seite:


https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon

---------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jadawin2 (4. August 2020)

Hallo Community,

heute habe ich wieder ein Gameplay Video für euch. Diesmal laufe ich durch einige der verschiedenen Landschaftstypen vom hohen schneereichen Norden bis in die Wüsten im Süden. 

Im zweiten Teil hat leider die Aufnahmesoftware die Bildrate versaut und das Video stottert. Im Spiel läuft aber alles flüssig  !


Viel Spaß mit dem Video!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1UqIAkAIlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die neueste Version der Demo (Chapter 1) findet ihr auf meiner itch io Seite:

https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon


----------



## Bonkic (4. August 2020)

hi, nur ein klitzekleines bißchen kritik: 
ich weiß, dein fokus liegt gerade nicht auf der optik. finde ich auch überhaupt nicht schlimm, ganz im gegenteil.
allerdings würde ich die ui, insbesondere die beiden (an diablo erinnernden) "kugeln" links und rechts, neu gestalten. die geben dem spiel irgendwie - sorry - einen ultra-billigen look. dasselbe gilt für den vorgeschalteten splashscreen: hier würde ich ebenfalls einfach den ingame-stil verwenden und kein render-bild bzw foto (?). die verwendeten schriftarten sind auch eher so...na ja. ok, schlimm, um ehrlich zu sein. sind nur kleinigkeiten wie gesagt. und wenn das ohnehin noch wip ist, will ich nichts gesagt haben. 

ein anderer punkt und eher ne gefühlsmäßige sache ist der titel: "behind" the horizon mag nicht falsch sein, aber irgendwie klänge "beyond" besser und passender für mich. schwer zu erklären. bin aber auch kein native speaker. 

das wars auch schon.


----------



## Jadawin2 (4. August 2020)

Hallo Bonkic,

danke für deine gutgemeinte Kritik. Über den Splashscreen habe auch schon nachgedacht und vielleicht finde ich da noch etwas passenderes, obwohl er vom Motiv her (story technisch) ganz passabel ist. Mit den Diablo-artigen Kugeln (ich wusste gar nicht das es da auch Kugeln gibt  ) gilt wohl dass die Geschmäcker verschieden sind. Man kann das Interface auch in der Größe anpassen und dann fallen Kugeln (wenn man das nicht möchte) nicht mehr so ins Bild, was Dich vermutlich stört!?

Wegen dem behind und beyond werde ich mal in einem englischen Forum nachfragen


----------



## Jadawin2 (7. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Community,

heute geht es um Magie in Hinterm Horizont. Magie und ihre Verwendung ist eng mit der epischen Geschichte von meinem Spiel verbunden und dient nicht nur dem Töten von Monstern in den riesigen von handgestalteten  Höhlen, sondern für viele andere Manipulationen der Welt. Zum Beispiel lässt sich später im Spiel aus Landfeldern Wasserfelder machen, oder das Wachstum von Pflanzen enorm beschleunigen.

Grafisch gibt es für jeden Zauber eine eigene Animation, die den Charakter des Zaubers optisch zeigt. Es gibt insgesamt 40 verschiedene Zauber und Animationen.

Als Zauberer lernt man nach und nach neue Zauberformeln, die aus Substanzen, die in der Welt gefunden oder selbst hergestellt werden gemischt werden. Die fertigen Zauber kann man genug Magie vorausgesetzt verwenden. Allerdings hat jeder Zauber auch einen minimalen Bewusstseinswert. Liegt dieser höher, als der vom Spieler, lässt der Zauber sich zwar wirken, kann aber zu unvorhersehbaren Folgen führen. Beispielsweise kann ein Heilungszauber dann auch Schaden zufügen, oder ein Wetterzauber entfesselt eine Naturkatastrophe. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit mit der dies eintritt steht direkt in Relation mit dem fehlenden Bewusstsein.

Zudem gibt es noch magische Kristalle, die direkt auf die umgebenen Felder einwirken und die Temperatur, das Licht oder auch Wasser und Nährstoffe des Bodens verändern. Das gibt wiederum viele spannende neue Möglichkeiten, die eigene Farm zu gestalten.

Indirekt hält Magie auch bei vielen Ausrüstungsgegenständen Einzug, wo sie die Basiswerte wie Schöpferkraft oder Angriff verbessert. Solch magisch verstärkte Ausrüstung gibt es in großer Zahl zu finden, zu kaufen oder auch selbst herzustellen.



Die neueste Version der Demo (Chapter 1) findet ihr auf meiner itch io Seite:

https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon


----------



## Jadawin2 (11. August 2020)

Hallo Community,

heute habe ich wieder ein Gameplay Video für euch. Diesmal besichtige ich meine Farm, die in 6 Jahren ingame Zeit enstanden ist.
Da jeder vollkommen frei bei der Gestaltung der eigenen Farm ist und ein großes Gebiet dafür zur Verfügung steht wird jede Farm anders aussehen. Hinzu kommt die sich immer wieder verändernde Natur, an die man sich anpassen muss. Später läßt sich auf magischem Weg sogar Wasser in Land und Land in Wasser verwandeln.
Viel Spaß mit dem Video!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pJ9xXtgniO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Die neueste Version der Demo (Chapter 1) findet ihr auf meiner itch io Seite:

https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon


----------



## Jadawin2 (14. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Changelog 1.07

Natursimulation:

Einführung von Versickerung. Jeder Bodentyp besitzt nun die Eigenschaft Versickerung, die aussagt wieviel Prozent des zugeführten Wassers wieder versickert. Steine, Kies und Sand haben die höchsten Versickerungswerte. Lehm und Tonboden den geringsten.

Die Versickerung stellt die Bodenbeschaffenheit und die Entwicklung den Bodens noch weiter in den Vordergrund und macht es mühsamer auf Sand oder Sandboden etwas anzubauen.
Erdfelder, die an Sumpf, Teich oder Flusswasser angrenzen profitieren nun von der Feuchtigkeit des Nachbarfeldes. Der Wasservorrat wird täglich etwas aufgefüllt.

Die Verdunstung bei sonnigem Wetter wurde tagsüber stark erhöht.

Bodenbedecker vermindern nun die Verdunstung je nach Wuchsdichte um bis zu 50%.

Bäume verringern nun die Verdunstung je nach Größe um bis zu 50% (riesige erwachsene Bäume verringern auch die Verdunstung der umliegenden Felder um 25


Anpassung:

Kakteen und Palmen haben nun eine größere Resistenz gegen Trockenheit.

Bäume und riesige Bäume können nun nicht mehr mit der Schaufel umgepflanzt werden, sondern müssen gesät werden. Samen können immer noch ausgegraben werden.

Einige Bäume haben nun speziellere Vorlieben bei den Temperaturen und können nicht mehr direkt bei der Farm die Winter überstehen.

Die Vermehrungsbedingungen von Bäumen wurden noch einmal verändert, um einen noch abwechslungreicheren und nicht ganz so dichten Wald zu bevorzugen.

Einige Waffen wurden in Schaden und Geschwindigkeit angepasst um die Balance zu verbessern.

Kampfzauber kosten etwas mehr Schöpferkraft, um die Balance zu den Nahkampfwaffen zu verbessern.

Nährstoff und Wasserkristalle geben nun weniger Wasser und Nährstoffe als die Kombinationen aus 2 oder 4 Kristallen.


Grafik:

Die Vermmehrung von NPC Nutztieren wurde erhöht.

Weitere Samensorten besser sichtbar gemacht

Birnenbaum textur verbessert

Kaffeebohnenblüte nun besser sichtbar

AloeVera Texturen nun einheitlicher in der Farbe

2 Wegetexturen weniger hervorstechend


Bugs:

Die Schneeschmelze findet nun auch bei warmem Regenwetter statt.

Wetteränderung ermöglicht auch wenn Zwischensequenz in einem Haus gestartet wurde.

Die Abschattung durch Riesenbäume deckt nun alle Felder außen herum ab.

Abschattung von Feldern durch Bäume wird nun erst bei mittlerer Größe des Baumes aktiv.

Hühner verlassen nicht mehr den Brütemodus weil sie im Nest noch ein Ei legen wollen.

Steinmauer Gatter können nun auch wie Holzgatter direkt in die Steinmauer gesetzt werden



Lokalisation English:

einige fehlende Infotexte wurden übersetzt

diverse kleine Fehler in den Dialogen korrigiert

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Die neueste Version der Demo (Chapter 1) findet ihr auf meiner itch io Seite:

https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jadawin2 (16. August 2020)

Hallo Community,

heute geht es um die Musik und die Sondeffekte in Hinterm Horizont. Ein Großteil der verwendeten Musik in meinem Spiel ist Public Domain oder Open Music und den Rest habe ich selbst komponiert. Im Wesentlichen sind das die Gitarrenstücke (mit und ohne Gesang). Ich habe versucht die Musik je nach Stimmung den Gebietes auszuwählen und für Gebiete, die oft betreten werden (wie Waldheim oder die eigene Farm) habe ich leichte, angenehme Melodien verwendet. Insgesamt habe ich viel Wert darauf gelegt, dass die entsprechende Musik zur Gegend, zur Zwischensequenz oder zum NPC (in Dialogen) passt. 

Außerdem gibt es je nach Tages- und Jahreszeit verschiedene Hintergrundgeräusche, die natürlich am besten zu hören sind, wenn keine Musik läuft. In den Höhlen hört man beispielsweise fallende Wassertropfen und im Wald am Abend im Sommer die Grillen zirpen. 

Die zahlreichen anderen Soundeffekte, vom Interface, den Kämpfen habe ich aus diversen Quellen. Teilweise Public Domain und Openmusic, aber auch selbst erstellte oder aus Videos ausgeschnittene Effekte sind dabei. 

Insgesamt sind es über 200 Soundeffekte und 50 Musikstücke, die Einzug ins Spiel genommen haben. Dazu kommen dann noch die Hintergrundmusik für Wälder, Ebenen und den Höhlen. Ein aufwendiges System (basierend auf Tageszeit, Jahreszeit und Vegetation im Umkreis) entscheidet darüber welche Hintergrundmusik zum Einsatz kommt.


Die neueste Version der Demo (Chapter 1) findet ihr auf meiner itch io Seite:

https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon


----------



## Jadawin2 (21. August 2020)

Der Release von Hinterm Horizont rückt nun immer näher (September 2020) und heute möchte ich euch mitnehmen einen Tag in meinem Spiel mit mir zu verbringen. 

Wir kümmern uns um die Pflanzen und Tiere der Farm, laufen durch die lebendige Wildnis der Welt, besuchen eine der zahlreichen dunklen Höhlen und besuchen am Abend Waldheim.

Die Welt von Hinterm Horizont ist zu 100% handgestaltet, ohne Wiederholungen und ohne künstliche Spielverlängerungen. Sie ist lebendig durch die Simulation der Natur und verändert sich im Laufe der epischen Geschichte dramatisch. 

Die Story wird durch Zwischensequenzen,durch  Dialoge mit den Bewohenrn der Welt und auch durch Bücher udn Schriften vorangetrieben, während der Farm und Rollenspielteil des Spiels sich harmonisch einfügen und für viel Abwechslung sorgen.

Video:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bipJLAzlw7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Die neueste Version der Demo (Chapter 1) findet ihr auf meiner itch io Seite. Dort gibt es auch jede Menge Informationen und DevLogs zum Spiel.

https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon


----------



## Jadawin2 (28. August 2020)

Hallo Community,


heute geht es um die epische Geschichte in Hinterm Horizont. Natürlich will hier keine Spoiler einbauen, sondern nur allgemein darüber schreiben. Die Geschichte entspannt sich rund um den Spieler und sein Schicksal und verbindet seine äußere Entwicklung mit der inneren. In den aufeinanderfolgenden Abschnitten erfährt der Spieler immer mehr über die Beschaffenheit der Welt und die Magie, die alles Lebendige durchdringt und mit Leben erfüllt. Mit der Macht, die der Spieler erlangt, wird auch die Verantwortung für sein Handeln immer größer. In den letzten Kapiteln gibt es große Veränderungen in der Welt und schließlich schließt sich der Kreis der Geschichte in einem von zwei möglichen Enden.


Neben der epischen Hauptgeschichte gibt es zahlreiche Questreihen, die sich teilweise durch mehrere Kapitel erstrecken. Die Menschen in Waldheim und der Oase stehen dabei im Mittelpunkt und die Aufgaben sind vielfältig und der Spieler erfährt vieles über die Bewohner und muss manch knifflige Entscheidung treffen. Alle Bewohner lassen sich ansprechen und die meisten spielen irgendwann innerhalb der Geschichte ein Rolle.


Natürlich darf auch Freundschaft und Liebe in einem Spiel wie Hinterm Horizont fehlen, aber dazu schreibe ich hier nichts weiter.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Release: Anfang September



Die neueste Version der Demo (Chapter 1) findet ihr auf meiner itch io Seite. Dort gibt es auch jede Menge Informationen und DevLogs zum Spiel.



https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon


----------



## Jadawin2 (4. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Über-)leben in den Höhlen

Hallo Communty,

heute bei meinem letzten Post vor dem Release am 11.9.2020 von Hinterm Horizont geht es um die Kampfmechaniken in den Höhlen und ein kleiner Ausblick,was euch dort erwartet. Die Höhlen selbst umfassen ein riesiges unterirdisches Areal und sind zu 100% handgemacht. Durch Umgebungsverdeckung und Ambiente Sound entsteht eine unheimliche oder geheimnisvolle Stimmung. 

Es gibt insgesamt 14 verschiedene Monstertypen mit diversen Unterarten, die sich in Größe, Farbe und vor allem in Fähigkeiten unterscheiden. Die Bossmonster haben alle einzigartige Zauber und Mechaniken und auch viele der "normalen" Monster beherrschen einfache Magie. Natürlich gibt es auch ganz simple Spinnen und Fledermäuse, die eher nervig, als gefährlich sind  !

Monster können eine Resistenz gegen eine bestimmte Schadensart besitzen und haben unterschiedliche Rüstungswerte. Außerdem besitzen sie Resistenzen gegen die Effekte, die Elementzauber oder verzauberte Waffen verursachen können.

Dem Spieler stehen die 4 Waffengattungen, Säbel, Schwert, Speer und leicht+schwerer Bogen zur Verfügung. Hinzu kommen Elementzauber aus Feuer,Luft,Wasser,Eis. Jedes Element hat seinen eigenen temporären Effekt (sichtbaren). Zudem haben Speere und schwere Bögen noch den Stoß-Effekt, der Monster vom Spieler wegstößt.

Eiszauber hinterlassen Eis auf ihrem Weg und können Steine zum Bersten bringen. Feuerzauber beschädigen Bäume und zerstören Pflanzen auf ihrem Weg und Wasserzauber füllen die Wasserreserven des Bodens auf.

Die Stärke der Elementzauber richtet sich zum einen nach dem Angriffswert, der auch für die normalen Waffen von Bedeutung ist, und nach den Magiepunkten. Für jeden Zauber gibt es zusätzlich noch einen Mindestwert an Magiepunkten, damit der Spieler den Zauber überhaupt benutzen kann. Außerdem muss das Bewusstsein des Spielers ebenfalls groß genug sein, denn ansonsten mißlingt der Zauber und kann sogar entgegengesetzte Auswirkungen haben.
Der Angriffwert wird permanent durch Töten von (vielen) Monstern und durch seltene Zauber gesteigert.

Der Spieler hat ebenfalls Resistenzen gegen die einzelnen Elemente, die aber zusätzlich auch den Schaden, den er von diesem Element erhält, verringern. Sehr nützlich bei Gegnern, die mit Elementzaubern angreifen.

Alle Werte können temporär stark verbessert werden und es lohnt sich gute Tränke und Nahrung zu kochen oder Zauber dafür zu verwenden. Bonis addieren sich dabei nicht, sondern immer der stärkste gilt.

In den Höhlen gibt es kleine einfache Rätsel und natürlich auch fiese, von den Dämonen erdachte, Fallen, in die der Held hineintappen soll.
Der Tod in Hinterm Horizont wird nicht bestraft, außer durch den Laufweg zurück in die Höhle und einige Stunden der Bewusstlosigkeit. Allerdings gibt es eine Ausnahme: stirbt man beim Kampf gegen einen höheren Dämon frißt dieser die Lebensessenz des Helden und man muss einen Spielstand laden.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die neueste Version der Demo (Chapter 1) findet ihr auf meiner itch io Seite. Dort gibt es auch jede Menge Informationen und DevLogs zum Spiel.

https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon

Auf deutsch gibt es alle Infos, Screenshots und Videos auch auf meiner Seite bei Pewn: 

https://pewn.de/games/1947817-Hinterm-Horizont/

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7hheDmkw0i4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jadawin2 (8. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ChangeLog V1.1 Release Version
(alte Savegames der Demo können für die neue Demoversion weiterbenutzt werden)

Release des Spiels am 11.9.2020 - die neue Demo gibt es schon heute!
(für die Releaseversion muss ein neues Spiel gestartet werden. Demospielstände können leider nicht weitergespielt werden.)



Bugs:

Fehler im Event "Lassagne am Abend" behoben

Wasserfeldern wird nun kein Wasser mehr abgezogen

Ein Bug beim Wachstum von Tieren wurde beseitigt

Einige mögliche Probleme beim Verwenden des Teleports in geschlossenen Bereichen wurden behoben.

Startbereich eines Events in einer Höhle vergrößert.

Keine doppelte Meldung mehr über ein gestorbenes Tier.


Anpassung:

Aleenas Dialog-Hintergrundmusik wurde geändert

Den Kaktusfeigenstrauch kann man nun nur noch in der Oase kaufen.

Esel fressen nun brav nach und nach alle Bodenbedecker auf und verbessern dann den Boden (alle Bodentypen)

Schweine verbessern den Boden nun etwas schneller , Esel und Pferde etwas langsamer als vorher

Beim Benutzen des Teleporterstein zur Farm wird nun auch gelegentlich die Musik von der Farm  gestartet.

Nährstoff und Wasserkristalle geben weniger Nährstoffe bzw. Wasser zurück, so dass auch noch der Regenzauber, die Wassereimer und die Farmtiere, die den Boden düngen, ihren Platz haben und das Farmen nicht zu sehr vereinfacht wird.

Tiere halten nun beim Zähmen mit einem Zauber kurz still

Die alte Position des Spielders wird nun nur noch beim Teleportzauber gespeichert uund nicht bei Reisen zwischen den Steinkreisen oder beim Benutzen des Teleportsteines.

Die Bodenverbesserung der Pflanzen wurde überarbeitet und an die Art der Pflanzen angepasst

Tooltip Window wurde vergrößert, damit alle Texte voll hineinpassen.

NPC Handwerksstationen sind nun privat.

Bei Bossgegnern die den Teleport verhindern kann nun auch nicht mehr abgespeichert werden

Steinbrüche prodzieren nun weniger Steine
Smragdholzstümpfe und Hohlstäme geben nun weniger Smaragdholz

Loot hält nun vor Mauern an, damit auch alles aufgesammelt werden kann.

Tiere die in einem Stall leben haben nun eine Chance auf 2 Eier/Milch/Wolle

Die Bodenart verringert oder erhöht jetzt je nach Qualität die Keimzeit um bis zu +/- 2 Tage.

Beim Verzaubern von Tieren wird nun sofort angezeigt, wenn das Tier noch zu jung ist.


Böden:

Die Erfahrungspunkte der Stufen der Erde wurden leicht angehoben



Darstellung:

Brücken werden nun auch auf der Minimap dargestellt

Anleitungstexte, die zu groß für das Fenster waren gekürzt

Nun verschiedene Mauszeiger für Dialoge, Kommunikation mit Pflanzen und Tieren

Mauszeiger Interaktion nun farbig

Es gibt nun 6 (statt 3) verschieden farbige Katzen und Hunde, damit man die eigenen Haustiere besser unterscheiden kann.

Samen der Agave sind nun auffälliger
Samen der Kaffestaude sind nun auffälliger
Gurkenpflanze mit Gurken nun besser zu erkennen

Welt
diverse Engpässe bei Fluten beseitigt
einige Mauern in den Höhlen angepasst und einen Schalter eingefügt, damit der Bereich begehbar bleibt auch wenn der Spieler sich hinaus teleportiert.
kleinere Verbesserungen überall auf der Weltkarte

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Die neueste Version der Demo (Chapter 1) findet ihr auf meiner itch io Seite. Dort gibt es auch jede Menge Informationen und DevLogs zum Spiel.

https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon

Auf deutsch gibt es alle Infos, Screenshots und Videos auch auf meiner Seite bei Pewn:

https://pewn.de/games/1947817-Hinterm-Horizont/


----------



## Jadawin2 (10. September 2020)

*Hinterm Horizont - Released !*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe Community,

nun ist es soweit, der Release steht kurz bevor und am 11.9.2020 könnt ihr das Spiel herunterladen.

Ich habe insgesamt über 3 Jahre an Hinterm Horizont gearbeitet und das oft ganze Nächte hindurch. Nun nachdem das Spiel fertig ist möchte ich Euch die Möglichkeit geben das Spiel zu spielen. Natürlich gibt es immer noch etwas, was man ausbauen und noch detaillierter gesatalten könnte und dann hätte dieses Projekt nie ein Ende. Eine Natursimulation ist quasi eine endlose Baustelle, auf der man immer weitere Dinge hinzufügen kann.

Die epische Geschichte hingegen ist rund und abgeschlossen und fühlt sich gut an. Der Spannungsbogen beginnt langsam und steigt dann an und findet seinen Abschluss in einem von zwei möglichen Enden. Da es am Anfang auch um den Aufbau der Farm, das Housing und dem Kennenlernen der Welt und den Bewohnern von Waldheim geht ist es gut sich dort nicht gedrängt zu fühlen, die Geschichte voranzutreiben.

Ich habe lange überlegt, welches Bezahlmodell ich für das Release wähle. Im Grunde hätte ich gerne Euch die Entscheidung ganz überlassen, was ihr für das Spiel bezahlen wollt. Nachdem ich aber viele Berichte über andere Entwickler gelesen habe, die am Ende auf 500 Downloads nur eine Spende bekommen haben, habe ich mich anders entschieden. So gibt es die aktuelle Demo mit dem ersten Kapitel weiterhin umsonst, um das Spiel ein wenig kennen zu lernen.

Um das ganze Spiel herunterzuladen müsst ihr dann zumindest einen minimalen Preis zahlen, könnt aber auch gerne noch etwas mehr geben.

Hinterm Horizont ist in seiner Größe und Komplexität durchaus mit vielen großen kommerziellen Spielen vergleichbar auch wenn die Grafik nicht so poliert und makellos daherkommt, verbergen sich dahinter viele vollkommen neue Spielmechaniken, eine riesige mit Begeisterung und Liebe geschaffende Welt, in der man sich wohlfühlen kann, und die man gerne durchstreift und eine spannende epische Geschichte, die sich ganz um das Schicksal des Spielers dreht.

Ich hatte viel Freude, aber auch viel Frust und Arbeit mit dem Spiel, denn ein solches Projekt alleine auf die Beine zu stellen und das komplette Spiel selbst zu programmieren, ist alles andere als einfach. Wenn ich gewusst hätte welche Dimensionen alles annimmt, hätte ich vermultich den Mut dazu verloren.

Die Spielstände der Demo sind nicht kompatibel mit der Release Version. Bitte startet ein neues Spiel  !

Nun bleibt mir noch Euch viel Spaß mit dem Spiel zu wünschen und ich freue mich über jedes Feedback. Falls ihr Lust hab einen kleinen Review im Community Forum bei itch io  
(https://itch.io/board/13293/recommend-a-game) oder in anderen Spieleforen zu schreiben, würde das helfen mein Spiel ppopulärer zu machen  !

Falls ihr noch Bugs findet schreibt mir bitte auch. Ich habe ein eigenes Forum dafür auf itch io eingerichtet:

https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon/community

Das Spiel läuft seit einem Jahr ohne Absturz und ich habe es mehrmals durchgespielt. Es sollte also alles funktionieren. Natürlich kann es trotzdem noch kleinere Fehler geben.

Hier könnt ihr die aktuelle Demo und das Spiel in deutscher und englischer Sprache herunterladen:

https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon

Alle Artikel und Infos könnt ihr auch in deutscher Sprache auf meiner Projekt Seite auf Pewn anschauen:

https://pewn.de/games/1947817-Hinterm-Horizont/

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V2plFjXjQKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



http://steinnest.de/HHBilderForum/2020-07-05-07-24-14.jpg

http://steinnest.de/HHBilderForum/2020-07-05-07-12-44.jpg

http://steinnest.de/HHBilderForum/2020-07-05-07-05-54.jpg

http://steinnest.de/HHBilderForum/2020-07-05-06-57-00.jpg

http://steinnest.de/HHBilderForum/2020-07-05-06-36-08.jpg

http://steinnest.de/HHBilderForum/2020-07-05-06-27-16.jpg

http://steinnest.de/HHBilderForum/2020-07-05-07-11-24.jpg


----------



## Jadawin2 (19. September 2020)

*Changelog 1.1b Release*

*Kompatibilität von Demospeicherständen*

Es wird sicher viele freuen, dass man nun Speicherstände von der Demo V1.1 sofort weiter im Hauptspiel verwenden kann. Dazu bitte den "Savegame File - Save0-4" in den "Save" Ordner des Hauptspiels kopieren und ganz normal laden.
Ältere Spielstände aus Versionen vor 1.1 sollten allerdings nicht weiterverwendet werden, da die Welt sich noch an vielen Stellen verändert hat.


----------



## Jadawin2 (29. September 2020)

*Hinterm Horizont - released !*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Community,

Hinterm Horizont ist nun auf itch.io verfügbar. Eine Demo gibt es wie gehabt zum freien Download. 

https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon

Alle Artikel und Devlog in deutscher Sprache findet ihr auf meiner Seite bei PEWN:

https://pewn.de/games/1947817-Hinterm-Horizont/


Ich habe das Spiel auch GOG.com angeboten und dort eine *Wishlist* erstellt, damit jeder der möchte dafür stimmen kann, dass Hinterm Horizont dort erscheint. Es wäre toll, wenn ihr alle mitmacht  ! 

Wishlist Link:  https://www.gog.com/wishlist/games/behind_the_horizon


----------



## Jadawin2 (14. Oktober 2020)

*Version V1.12 released*

Es gibt wieder eine neue Version mit Verbesserungen und Bugfixes von Hinterm Horizont! 

Der Link zu meiner itch.io page, wo man das Spiel schon probespielen und kaufen kann:

https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon

Veröffentlichung auf Steam und vielleicht auch GOG.com kommt bald.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Changelog V1.12*
(alte Spielstände können weiterverwendet werden)


*GUI*

Die passende Interfacegröße wird nun beim Spielstart automatisch bestimmt und danach mit dem Spielstand abgespeichert. Später kann dies auch manuell eingestellt werden und wird ebenfalls abgespeichert. Die GUI so groß zu machen, dass sich Fenster überlappen ist allerdings nicht empfehlenswert, da dann manche Elemente nicht mehr zugängig sind.


Sprechblasen Position beim Spieler optimiert

Das aktive primäre Werkzeug in der Schnellleiste kann nun mit dem Scrollrad der Maus verändert werden.

In der Questübersicht und der Bibliothek kann die Liste nun auch mit dem Scrollrad der Maus verschoben werden.

*
Into*
Ein Dollarsymbol wurde in ein Eurosymbol verwandelt  !

*Magie:*
Neuer Zauber, der es erlaubt Tiere von einem Stall in einen anderen zu transferieren oder die Bindung zu einem Stall aufzuheben.

*World:*
Ein Eventstarter wurde verändert

*Übersetzung:*
Texte für den Lade und Speicherdialog wurden auf English übersetzt.


*Bugs:*
Fehler bei der Berechnung von Händlerpreisen (Gunst) beseitigt

-------------------------------------------------------------

Hier noch alle Links zu meinem Spiel:

Alter Trailer zum Spiel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2plFjXjQKU

Seitdem ich diesen Trailer aufgenommen habe hat sich sehr viel noch verändert und deshalb gibt es noch einige aktuellere Gameplay Videos:

Fighting in the Caves: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hheDmkw0i4

Take a walk in the wilderness: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1UqIAkAIlQ

Visiting Woodhome: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9C1hD0wEac

The Farm: https://youtu.be/pJ9xXtgniO4

A new day: https://youtu.be/bipJLAzlw7I

Der Link zu meiner itch.io page, wo man das Spiel probespielen und kaufen kann:

https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon

Link zur Wishlist auf GOG:

https://www.gog.com/wishlist/games/behind_the_horizon


----------



## Jadawin2 (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Community,

ich möchte Euch heute meinen brandneuen Spiel Trailer zum Release von Hinterm Horizont vorstellen:






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H3cYdhwLZN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Jadawin2 (31. Oktober 2020)

Release auf Steam

Meine Seite auf Steam ist nun online und HintermHorizont wird vorraussichtlich am 11.11. dort veröffentlicht! Wer schon einmal einen Blick auf meine Shopseite werfen möchte:

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1453430?beta=1

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hier noch meine Facebookseite zum Spiel:

https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...ZUDxzYgN5ywI8wKmUD9b4D-xieDbiAE-XijjzRiME&s=1

Wer möchte kann ihn gerne teilen, und mir damit helfen einen Community aufzubauen  !


----------



## Jadawin2 (11. November 2020)

Hallo Community,

nun ist es endlich soweit und ihr könnt HintermHorizont auf Steam erwerben und das Spiel spielen! In den letzten Wochen habe ich mir noch viel Zeit genommen und viele Kleinigkeiten im Spiel optimiert, damit ihr alle möglichst viel Freude am Spiel habt  !

Ich freue mich natürlich über jedes Feedback, weitere tolle Ideen, die ich noch auch einbauen oder auf die Liste für eine Erweiterung setzen kann. 

Ein paar wohlwollende Rezensionen bei Steam wären auch toll  !

Meine Steamshopseite:  https://store.steampowered.com/app/1453430/Hinterm_Horizont/?beta=0

Der Release Trailer:  https://youtu.be/8IRxPG591fc


----------



## Jadawin2 (16. November 2020)

Hallo Community,

heute gibt es wieder ein kleines Inhaltsupdate mit einigen Änderungen und neuen Möglichkeiten! Es dreht sich diesmal alles um die Komunikation mit Pflanzen!
Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren!


Changelog V1.14
(old savegames can still be used)

Animation:
Fehler bei stehender Teufel Animation beseitigt

Magie

Der Zauber Geist verbinden hat einige Änderungen erfahren: Wird der Zauber auf eine Pflanze, die nicht vom Spieler gepflanzt wurde gerichtet bekommt diese den Status "vom Spieler gepflanzt" sofern sie in Reichweite des Kristall steht. Auf Bäume wirkt der Zauber nicht.
Wird der Zauber auf ein leeres Feld gewirkt hat der Spieler einige Zeit eine Verbindung zu allen umgebenen Pflanzen und Bäume, die er gepflanzt hat und kann sehen, ob sie an Mangelzuständen leiden (grafisch durch animierte verschiedenfarbige Symbole auf dem Feld markiert. Blau steht dabei für Wassermangel , Braun für Nährstoffmangel , Orange für zu viel Hitze , Türkis für zu kalt , Hellgelb für zuviel Licht und Dunkelgrau für zuwenig Licht.

Der Zauber Heilung kann nun im "Overload" Modus auch Bäume wiederbeleben. Sie bekommen einen Teil ihrer Lebenszeit zurück müssen aber zuerst wieder etwas wachsen, bis sie Früchte bringen können.

Neue Baupläne:
Blitzableiter: verhindert in einem Gebiet den Einschlag von Blitzen (Blitze zerstören alle Pflanzen und beschädigen Bäume und verletzen oder töten Tiere)
Kräuterpfahl: wird im nächsten Contentupdate benötigt.
Sandsack: Verhindert dass das Feld geflutet wird.


Pflanzen Emote:
bei absterbenden Pflanzen wird nun auch noch der Grund weshalb sie absterben angezeigt. Zudem wird angezeigt wenn ein Baum verwundet wurde.

GUI
Drückt man im Spiel die "Linke Control Taste" wird der Bereich in dem der Spieler pflanzen darf (gemessen an seinem Bewusstsein) heller dargestellt. Bodenflächen, die noch zu weit weg sind werden dunkler dargestellt.

Darstellung:
Öffnungsschild von Alfred´s Farmladen korrigiert


----------



## Jadawin2 (16. November 2020)

Das ist zur Version 1.14 noch hinzugekommen:

ChangeLog 1.14b

- Die beiden Anzeigen für Lebensessenz und Schöpferkraft sind nun im Verhältnis zu restlichen GUI kleiner und nehmen daher weniger Platz in den Ecken in Anspruch. Die gesamte GUI lässtsich weiterhin skalieren.

- Es wurde eine Maussteuerung des Charakters hizugefügt. Drückt man die mittlere Maustaste läuft der Char immer in Richtung Mauspfeil


----------



## Jadawin2 (22. November 2020)

Hallo Community,

es gibt nochmals ein kleines Inhaltsupdate mit überwiegend von Spielern gewünschten Kleinigkeiten, die noch fehlten.


Changelog 1.15

GUI
Neues Menü was den Zugang zu sämtlichen Menüs im Spiel durch einen Mausklick ermöglicht (Zugang ganz rechts auf der Schnellleiste)

Ablegen von Gegenständen direkt auf die Schnellleiste möglich. Mit linker Maustaste dort ablegen und falls der Platz belegt war landet der Gegenstand dann am Mauszeiger und kann entweder zurück ins Inventar gelegt werden, oder einfach auf den Boden fallengelassen, wodurch er auch im nächsten freien Inventarplatz landet.


Grafik
Diverse Bodenbedeckertexturen wurden bearbeitet oder neu gestaltet.


Spiel
Möglichkeit zum Mundraub! Bisher war es nicht erlaubt auf fremden Beeten zu ernten. Dies ist nun mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen erlaubt und es bleibt dem Spieler überlassen, ob er davon gebrauch macht (Anmerkung: NPCs mögen es natürlich gar nicht, wenn man stiehlt und dem eigenen Bewusstsein tut das auch nicht gut)

Screenshots von den neuen Texturen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jadawin2 (28. November 2020)

Hallo Community,

ich habe die Texturen der Bodenbedecker noch einmal vollkommen neu erstellt und auch den Programmteil entsprechend der neuen Anforderungen komplett neu geschrieben. Die einzelnen Texturen werden nun sortiert, damit es keine unschönen Schnitte mehr gibt und die Blüten als 2.Pass falls vorhanden darüber gesetzt. Ich konnte sogar noch einen Performance Gewinn erzielen, was natürlich nur bei Netbooks mit extrem niedriger Leistung spürbar ist. 


Changelog V1.15b:

Grafik:
Sämtliche Bodenbedecker Texturen wurden neu gestaltet und die Grafik Engine dafür neu geschrieben, damit die Landschaft harmonischer wirkt.

Steintexturen wurden verbessert


Spiel:
es ist nun möglich den Tieren, die normalerweise Gras fressen im Winter bei geschlossener Schneedecke auch Heu anzubieten und sie damit zu füttern. Bisher musste man sie entweder mit ihrem Lieblingsessen füttern oder aber den Schnee wegschaufeln. Fütterung mit Heu befriedigt das Tier für einen Tag und ist wichtig für alle Farmtiere, die etwas produzieren.

Auf der Minimap wird nun über den Häusern gezeigt wer dort wohnt. Das hilft hoffentlich bei der Orientierung in Waldheim (Abends kehren die NPC fast immer nach Hause zurück)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jadawin2 (11. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Community,

ich wollte schon einmal das nächste Inhaltsupdate ankündigen, dass so in ca. 1-2 Wochen bei Steam live geht. Es wird ein wenig größer und der Fokus liegt mehr auf neuen Inhalten und weniger auf Politur des Spiels.

So wird es endlich auch ein Reittier geben in HintermHorizont und die Zahl der zufälligen Naturereignisse (gut wie schelcht) steigt von 4 auf 16. Dazu kommt ein weiteres Haustier, dass sich eventuell auch beim Farmen nützlich macht.

Ferner gibt es natürlich noch einige Feinschliffarbeiten wie, dass ich den Netbookmode weiter optimiert habe, um auch den Spielern mit langsamen Laptops das spielen zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Jadawin2 (16. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hallo Community,*

mit diesem Update wird HintermHorizont um einige neue spannende Inhalte bereichert. Zuerst einmal gibt es zwei neue Gebiete und eine Höhle, die wie gewohnt von Hand gestaltet wurden. Ein neuer NPC hält zwei Quest Reihen bereit, die sich in das Hauptspiel integrieren. Dabei ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad eher für den Anfang gedacht.
Die neuen Quests beginnen bei Tiffany in ihrem Café, nachdem man bei ihr gefrühstückt hat!

Während der Quests ist es möglich sich ein Reittier (!) zu verdienen und ein weiteres Haustier zu bekommen, dass entsprechend verzaubert auch auf der Farm hilft.

Zusätzlich habe ich die Naturereignisse, die spezifisch auf die andauernde Jahreszeit abgestimmt sind stark erweitert, um mehr Abwechslung und neue Herausforderungen zu schaffen. Dabei gibt es nun jeweils 4 mögliche Ereignisse pro Jahreszeit, wobei zwei positive und zwei negative Auswirkungen haben. Die Ereignisse finden zufällig mit verschiedenen Wahrscheinlichkeiten statt und es wird einige Jahre dauern alle erlebt zu haben, denn mehr als zwei Ereignisse sind sehr selten in einer Jahreszeit.

Katzen haben inzwischen wieder gelernt Mäuse zu erlegen und Mäuse knabbern im Gegenzug gerne an Gemüse.

Der Netbookmode hat viele Veränderungen bekommen und nun läuft das Spiel auf meinem Acer3 Netbook mit 4GB Ram und Intel HD tatsächlich flüssig. Die Dichte der Vegetation der Bodenbedecker, die Umgebungsverdeckung von Lichtquellen und die Größe der Lichtquellen sind dabei eingeschränkt.

Zu all dem kommen noch zahlreiche kleinere Änderungen und die Behebung einiger Fehler. Die vollständige Liste der Änderungen lässt sich im Changelog V1.2 nachlesen.

Alle alten Spielstände können auch weiter benutzt werden und das AddOn wird entsprechend eingebaut.



Meine Steamshopseite:  https://store.steampowered.com/app/1453430/Hinterm_Horizont/?beta=0

Der Release Trailer:  https://youtu.be/8IRxPG591fc






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACHTUNG Spoiler:
Im folgenden eine Auflistung aller globalen Naturereignisse und Möglichkeiten diesen zu begegnen. Wer sich lieber überraschen lassen will sollte hier NICHT weiterlesen!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






In allen Jahreszeiten gibt es das Ereignis der Licht-Fee, die durch die Lande zieht und je nach Jahreszeit positive, wachstumsfördernde Zauber spricht.


Frühling:


- Die Flut (3 Tage): durch starken Regen überschwemmen große Gebiete und verändern die Flüsse und Teiche. Boden der überschwemmt wird und wieder austrocknet wird zu Tonboden. Als Gegenmaßnahme kann man Ufer mit Wegen (teilweise erfolgreich) oder Sandsäcken (funktioniert immer) schützen.

- Flüsse (2 Tage): nach starkem Regen kommt Wasser von den Bergen und sucht sich seinen Weg durch die Ebenen. Dadurch können Gebiete manchmal unpassierbar werden, aber zum Glück versickert das Wasser nach einiger Zeit wieder nach und nach. Der Boden allerdings verändert sich unwiderruflich. Im oberen Verlauf wird er felsiger und im unteren eher fruchtbarer.

- Samen aus fernen Ländern: In diesem Ereignis kommt ein warmer Wind aus fernen Ländern und bringt viele Samen mit, die sich auf freien Bereichen niederlassen.

Sommer:


- Die Dürre (3 Tage): lang anhaltende Trockenheit mit extrem hohen Temperaturen. Trocknet auch überschwemmte Gebiete nach und nach wieder aus. Als Gegenmaßnahme hilft nur Gießen.

- Regenbogen Regen: ein warmer Sommer Regen, der alle Wasservorräte wieder auffüllt und zusätzlich einige Nährstoffe mit sich bringt.

- Die Heuschreckenplage (1 Tag): Heuschreckenschwärme tauchen an vielen Ufern von Gewässern auf und fressen den Boden kahl. Sie vermehren sich dabei rasend schnell und können ganze Landstiche leer fressen. Einziger Trost ist, dass sie nur einen Tag leben. Als Gegenmaßnahme gibt es Kräuter Pfähle, die man aufstellen kann.


Herbst:

Gewitter (8h): ein klassisches Gewitter, dass Bäume und Pflanzen durch Blitzschlag und Wind schädigt. Als Gegenmaßnahme dient der Blitzableiter, der eine bestimmte Region schützen kann.

Wühlmaus Plage (3 Tage): An vielen Stellen der Welt entwickeln sich die Wühlmäuse zu einer Plage und streifen auf der Suche nach Nahrung durchs Land. Zum Glück leben sie nur einige Tage. Als Gegenmaßnahme dient am besten die Bauernhof Katze, die die Mäuse rasch erlegt.

Pilz Schwemme: in manchem Herbst gibt es eine regelrechte Pilz Flut, weil die Sporen der Pilze sich übers ganze Land verbreiten.


Winter:

Ewiger Winter (3 Tage): Der ewige Winter bringt tiefe Temperaturen und viel Schnee. Eine gute Zeit, um sie vor dem warmen Ofen zu verbringen oder einige Höhlen zu erforschen.

Hagelsturm (8h): Starke Winde und Hagel führen zu starkem Schneefall und zu umgekippten Bäumen und beschädigen Pflanzen.

Meteoriten (4h): Ein Meteoriten Schwarm kommt herab und hinterlässt an vielen Orten kleine Kristalle, die man einsammeln und gewinnbringend verkaufen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jadawin2 (22. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Community,

HintermHorizont hat nun eine eigene Website bekommen, auf der ihr alles an Neuigkeiten im Teil der Entwickler Blog lesen könnt. Alle neuen Videos und Screenshots sind ebenfalls dort zu finden.

Das heißt auch, dass ich in den Foren nun nicht mehr so ausführlich posten werde, denn das ist immens aufwendig und Zeit raubend. Diese Zeit möchte ich lieber dem Spiel zugute kommen lassen.

HintermHorizont hat mittlerweile eine begeisterte, wenn auch noch kleine, Community erlangt und es macht viel Freude zu sehen, wie ihr das Spiel spielt und alle Geheimnisse entdeckt. Für mich ist es auch ein Ansporn die letzten Ecken und Kanten aus dem Spiel zu entfernen. 

Da viele am Anfang Schwierigkeiten hatten alles zu verstehen (Anleitungen lesen ist einfach nicht mehr populär  ), habe ich beschlossen eine Serie kurzer Tutorial Videos aufzunehmen, damit der Einstieg in die Welt und in die Natursimulation leichter fällt.

Meine Homepage:  Startseite

Meine Steamshopseite:  https://store.steampowered.com/app/1453430/Hinterm_Horizont/?beta=0


----------



## Jadawin2 (27. Dezember 2020)

Changelog V1.22


GUI

2 Links zum Startmenu hinzugefügt:
- Link zur Steam Communty für HintermHorizont
- Link zur Homepage

Quest Pfeil Position optimiert

Beim einfachen einsortieren mitteln Left-Shift + LMB wird nun auch geprüft, ob die geöffnete Truhe eine Handwerktruhe ist. Vorher konnte man das System ausnutzen um Gegenstände in Höhlentruhen zu legen, die dann automatisch bei der Farm in Handwerktruhen sortiert wurden. Das war natürlich nicht so gedacht.

Spiel:

Die Haustiere sollten sich nun nicht so oft unter dem Vordach an den Seiten der Farm herumtreiben (das hat es schwer gemacht sie zu finden) 

Neue Begrüssungstexte wurden für einige NPCs hinzugefügt, um etwas mehr Abwechslung zu bieten. Dies ist eine fortlaufende Arbeit und bei jedem Update werden ein paar weitere NPCs mehr Texte bekommen.


Anleitung:

Es gibt nun eine Serie von Tutorial Videos auf meiner Homepage, die alle wesentlichen Aspekte einfach und kurz erklären. Für alle die nicht gerne Anleitungen lesen  !
Im Spiel kann man den Link mit F2 im Browser öffnen.

Bugs:

Fehler behoben, dass wenn man nach der Schreinaktivierung in der Tutorial Höhle gestorben ist die Zwischensequenz danach verpasst hat und erst wieder zur Höhle laufen musste.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine Homepage: www.jadawinindiegames.de

Meine Steamshopseite: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rizont/?beta=0


----------



## Jadawin2 (3. Januar 2021)

Hallo Community,

es gibt wieder einmal einige neue Updates bis zur Version V1.24. Diesmal geht es um viele Komfort Funktionen im Spiel und um ein besseres Feedback der Welt. Viele Spieler hatten bisher anfangs das Gefühl etwas ohne Informationen dazustehen wie die Natur Simulation im Spiel funktioniert. Ich hoffe ich habe diese Lücken mit den Updates geschlossen !?
Zudem gibt es 2 weitere Tutorial Videos auf meiner Homepage.

Meine Homepage: www.jadawinindiegames.de

Meine Steamshopseite: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rizont/?beta=0

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die Patchnotes im einzelnen:

Patchnotizen 1.23

GUI:
es gibt nun die Möglichkeit eine Markierung auf die Minikarte zu setzen. Dazu mit der rechten Maustaste den Punkt markieren. Die Markierung wird mit abgespeichert.
Zum Schließen der Minimap nun bitte auf den Rand des Fensters rechtsklicken oder noch einmal "M" drücken oder "Esc" drücken.

Lokalisation:
Einige übersehende Texte wurden übersetzt

Tutorial:
Es gibt 2 weitere Tutorial Videos mit Tipps für den Start

Spiel:
die Begrüssungstexte wurden nun vollständig für alle restlichen NPCs  erweitert  !

Während man an einem Schrein bewusstlos liegt können Monster einen nicht mehr töten und nach dem Schreinbesuch wird die Lebensessenz und die Schöpferkraft wieder aufgefüllt.

--------------------------------------------

Patchnotizen V1.24

GUI

Die selbsterstellte Markierung auf der Karte kann nun mit Shift + Linker Maus Klick auf die Karte wieder entfernt werden.

Wenn man beginnt zu verhungern gibt es nun eine kleine Meldung (das Icon wurde häufig übersehen)

Die Karte kann nun etwas weiter herausgezoomt werden, um einen größeren Überblick zu haben.

Drückt man die linke STRG (Oder linke CONTROL) Taste wird weiterhin der Radius angezeigt, in dem man etwas Pflanzen kann. Zusätzlich wird auf allen Feldern der Name des Bodens angezeigt. Ich hoffe, dass das mehr Klarheit bringt.

Wenn man Haustiere anspricht während sie frei herumlaufen bekommt man nun eine kurze Nachricht mit ihrem Namen und wie es ihnen geht. Das soll es einfacher machen zu sehen wann Tiere gefüttert werden müssen und außerdem sie zu unterscheiden, wenn man sehr viele Haustiere hat

Das gesamte Feedbacksystem (Sprechblasen) wurde neu und einheitlicher gestaltet. Statt vielen verschiedenen Sprechblasen gibt es nun eine, die farblich an das Thema der Meldung angepasst wird.
Zudem gibt es jetzt neue Möglichkeiten:
1) wenn man versucht eine Pflanze zu ernten, die noch nicht reif ist wird nun der Name der Pflanze mit ausgegeben. Dadurch kann man auch unbekannte Pflanzen indentifizieren.
2) Wenn man versucht Holz oder Steine zu hacken, wofür die Axt/Spitzhacke noch zu schwach ist, sieht man auch den Namen des Holzes/Steines dass man versucht zu hacken
3) viele Meldungen sind nun viel spezifischer und sagen aus was genau das Problem ist.

Spiel:

Man kann nun auch gekochtes Essen bei Emma im Lebensmittelladen, oder bei den Händlern Mona und Marko verkaufen. Emma bietet die besseren Preise für Lebensmittel. Es können fast alle Gerichte verkauft werden und gegenüber den Preisen der Zutaten gibt ein paar Münzen mehr  !

Die Preise für Nahrung wurde dafür auch etwas angepasst.


----------



## Jadawin2 (14. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Update V1.3 - Einfacher, kommunikativer und einstiegsfreundlicher*


Heute ist es soweit und das zweite große Update zu meinem Spiel HintermHorizont geht live.

Diesmal geht es darum neuen Spielern den Einstieg in meine Welt wesentlich zu erleichtern und die Kommunikation zwischen Spielmechaniken und Spielern zu verbessern.

In den 2 Monaten seitdem Release habe ich bemerkt, dass es viele Bereiche im Spiel gab, wo sich die Spieler mehr Informationen und vor allem einen direkteren Zugang wünschten.

In diesem Update habe ich deshalb an sehr vielen Stellen in den Menüs Tooltips eingebaut, die die Elemente kurz und direkt beschreiben. Außerdem gibt es viele neue Abkürzungen in der Bedienung mit der Maus.

Einige der neuen Tooltips lassen sich auch abschalten, falls sie irgendwann überflüssig sind, und nur stören im Spielfluss.

Die Ernte Werkzeuge (Sichel, Korb und Leiter) wurden mit einem vollkommen neuen Feedback System versehen, dass sie zusätzlich zu ihrer Funktion zum Ernten auch noch als Werkzeug, um Pflanzen und Bäume zu identifizieren, und Informationen über diese geben können, dienen. So erfährt man beispielsweise den Namen der Pflanze, die benötigte Zeit zum Keimen bei Samen, oder ob Pflanzen in dieser Jahreszeit blühen usw..

Die Kommunikation mit gezähmten Farm Tieren wurde ebenfalls stark überarbeitet und bietet nun die Möglichkeit einerseits wie gehabt die Tiere anzusprechen, damit sie einem folgen, oder für dich arbeiten, oder (aus größerer Entfernung) ein kleines Fenster mit Informationen aufzurufen, dass anzeigt wie das Tier heißt, wie viele Tage es noch gezähmt ist, ob es in einem Stall untergebracht ist, ob man es scheren oder melken kann, usw..

Für NPCs gibt es eine ähnliche Funktion und in dem entsprechenden Fenster sieht man dann den Namen, den Beruf und die Anerkennung, die man bisher bei diesem Einwohner gesammelt hat.

Das Spielhandbuch wurde ebenfalls stark überarbeitet und ist nun ansprechender und es ist leichter die gewünschten Informationen dort zu finden.


Im Grunde ist dieses große Update auch mit den vorherigen V1.21-V1.28 in Zusammenhang zu sehen in denen schon viele andere Funktionen in diesem Kontext implementiert wurden.

- Es wurden dort automatische Tooltips für Gegenstände in vielen Menüs eingeführt und die großflächige Übersicht über die Bodenbeschaffenheit bei deiner Farm.
- Außerdem haben viele weitere Quests einen Zielbereich erhalten.
- Das gesamte System der Sprechblasen vom Spieler wurde neu gestaltet und viele Meldungen enthalten nun spezifische Informationen anstatt einer kurzen Aussage wie "Unmöglich!".
- Es gibt eine Möglichkeit eine Markierung auf der Karte einzufügen, die mit abgespeichert wird.
- Das Einsortieren von Gegenständen in Truhen ist nun einfacher denn je, denn die Gegenstände suchen sich innerhalb aller Handwerks Truhen den Stapel zu dem sie hinzugefügt werden können.


Zu all dem kommen natürlich die üblichen Kleinigkeiten wie das Beheben von kleinen Fehlern, die immer mal wieder auftauchen.

Die vollständigen Patch Notizen könnt ihr im Community Bereich einsehen.

Homepage zum Spiel: https://www.jadawinindiegames.de
Ein kurzer Game Trailer:   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IRxPG591fc
Hier der Link zu meiner Shopseite bei Steam:   https://store.steampowered.com/app/1453430?beta=0


----------



## Jadawin2 (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo Community,

nun ist HintermHorizont seit über zwei Monaten bei Steam veröffentlicht und und ich denke es ist Zeit euch, die ihr die Entwicklung von meinem Spiel seit letztem Juni mitverfolgt habt, zu berichten was es Neues gibt.

Seit Release habe ich zwei große Updates und unzählige kleine Verbesserungen veröffentlicht. Daei war ich positiv überrascht, dass es sich nur um sehr wenige Bugs handelte und ich mich hauptsächlich darauf konzentrieren konnte das Spiel zu polieren. 

So hat das erste Update ein Reittier mitsamt neuen Quests und Gebieten integriert und das zweite befasste sich mit der Tatsache, dass viele Spieler mit der Tiefe der Natursimulation Schwierigkeiten hatten.

Zusammen mit all den anderen kleinen Verbesserungen ist nun ein Punkt erreicht, dass HintermHorizont von allen, die meine Ideen und Spielmechaniken mögen, gut erlernt und gespielt werden kann. 

Es gibt inzwischen eine kleine Community, die alle das Spiel sehr zu schätzen wissen und über dsa Forum dort mir weiter helfen jeden noch so kleinen Fehler zu beseitigen.

Es gibt einige Youtuber im deutsch- und englischsprachigen Raum, die regelmäßig Let´s Plays veröffentlichen und sie sind auch für mich eine wertvolle Quelle an Informationen, wie ihr insegsamt mein Spiel findet und was ihr euch noch für die Zukunft wünscht. 

Die Hauptgeschichte ist (geschickterweise  ) so angelegt, dass sie Möglichkeiten bildet für noch viele weitere Abenteuer in meier Welt und auch die Natursimulation bietet immer neue Möglichkeiten.


Zum Schluss *eine Bitte* an jeden, der dazu Lust und die Möglichkeit hat: 

Helft mir HintermHorizont bekannter zu machen. Marketing ist ein hartes Brot, wenn man keine riesigen Summen für Werbung zur Verfügung hat, aber wenn ihr mir helft, dann kann und davon bin ich überzeugt HintermHorizont genauso erfolgreich werden wie einst Stardew Valley. Ich poste noch einmal hier alle Links zum Spiel. 
Vielen Dank schon einmal allen die mithelfen  ! Und meldet euch auch gerne, wenn ihr weitere Fragen habt.
Jadawin

Die Links zum Spiel:

Homepage zum Spiel: https://www.jadawinindiegames.de

Ein kurzer Game Trailer:   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IRxPG591fc

Hier der Link zu meiner Shopseite bei Steam:   https://store.steampowered.com/app/1453430?beta=0


----------



## Jadawin2 (7. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Update habe ich mich endlich der Status GUI gewidmet und sie neu gestaltet. Nun ist alles in der Schnelleiste integriert und der Rest des Bildschirms gehört der Darstellung der Welt. 
Ich hoffe das euch das gefällt und die Umstellung nicht zu schwer fällt. Alle Funktionen sind weiterhin verfügbar.

Außerdem habe die Umgebungsverdeckung auf der Oberfläche der Welt abgeschaltet. Dort machte sie keinen Sinn und sah nicht schön aus.

Die letzte große Änderung betrifft Müdigkeit und Darstellung der Zwischensequenzen. Hier wurde die Rahmentextur des Bildauschnitts entfernt. Stattdessen gibt es nun einen sanften Übergang ins Schwarze, was harmonischer aussieht und nicht so sehr als schaue man in eine Röhre. 

Unten findet ihr die vollständige Liste aller Änderungen.

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß mit den Neuerungen! 

Jadawin


----------------------------------------------------------------------
Patch Notizen V1.37

Spiel: 

- In Alfreds und Magdas Farmshop gibt es nun eine Tierpfeife zu kaufen, mit der man alle gezähmten Haustiere in einem Radius von 25 Feldern (Katzen, Hunde, Eichhörnchen, Lamas) auf der eigenen Farm zu sich rufen kann. Per Emote zeigen sie dann, ob sie schon sehr hungrig sind und man kann sie einfacher füttern.
DieTierpfeife lässt sich wie ein Werkzeug benutzen oder mit der Taste Q in der Schnelleiste (blauer Rahmen) aktivieren.

- An der Oberfläche habe ich nun die Umgebungsverdeckung deaktiviert, da sie dort unnötig und einfach nicht schön aussah. So unterscheidet sich die Welt nun auch noch stärker von den dunklen Höhlen, was der Atmosphäre zugute kommt.

- Werkzeuge (auch verbesserte) lassen sich nun beim Händler verkaufen (nicht mehr bei den Handwerkern).

- Einige Preise für Rohstoffe und Tierprodukte wurden angepasst, um die Balance zu verbessern

- Einige Werte für den Geschwindkeitsbonus bei Ausrüstung und permanent Zaubern wurde leicht verringert. 

GUI:

- Die Textur, die ich verwendet hatte, um die Sichtweite zu begrenzen (Müdigekeit und Events) wurde entfernt und stattdessen durch einen sanften Übergang ins Schwarze ersetzt. Das sieht, denke ich, besser aus und erinnert weniger an einen Fischaugen Effekt.

- Für Dialoge und Sprechblasen habe ich eine neue Schrift verwendet, die sehr viel besser lesbar ist, was sicher viele freuen wird.

- In der GUI wurden viele kleine optische Verbesserungen eingebaut, die die Lesbarkeit erhöhen und optisch ansprechender sind. Die Schriftarten wurden ebenfalls vereinheitlicht.

- Die Hauptstatus GUI wurde vollkommen neu gestaltet und alle Anzeigen sind nun in der Schnelleiste integriert. Alle Funktionen der einzelnen Bereiche und Anzeigen funktionieren weiterhin wie gewohnt.



Magie:

- Beim schnellen Auslösen des Unsichtbarkeitszaubers mit der Taste Q  wurde ebenfalls die Überprüfung auf Monster in der Nähe hinzugefügt.


Anleitung:

- Text für die Pfeife hinzugefügt.
- Texte für die neue Status GUI angepasst.
- Einige Fehler beseitigt.


Homepage zum Spiel: https://www.jadawinindiegames.de


----------



## Jadawin2 (11. Februar 2021)

Hallo Community,

Es gibt einen neuen Trailer für Hinterm Horizont mit der aktuellen Grafik und dem neuen Interface.

Trailer V1.3 German  



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GbZ2iAPQBG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Jadawin2 (24. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hallo Community,

nun war es eine Zeitlang still um mein Spiel HintermHorizont. Das liegt daran, dass ich im Moment an der Integration von Normal Mapping ins Spiel arbeite. Dadurch wurde es notwendig für alle Texturen (und das sind in meinem Fall sehr viele) entsprechende Normal Maps zu erstellen, zu laden und in einem Shader zu verwenden. Die Beleuchtung wird dadurch vor allem in den Höhlen und anderen dunklen Bereichen des Spiels sehr viel stimmungsvoller und es entstehen viele interessante Lichteffekte.
Ich hoffe, dass ich euch das ganze neue System dann in 2-3 Wochen hochladen kann. Dazu soll es dann einen kleinen Trailer geben, der vor allem das neue Beleuchtungssystem vorstellen soll.

Nebenher arbeite ich an dem Konzept für das erste Story AddOn, dass aber noch eine Zeit brauchen wird. Zumindest kann ich verraten, dass die Geschichte im Anschluss an die Hauptgeschichte spielt. Man muss dafür also das Hauptspiel durchgespielt haben. 
Es wird neue Gegenstände, neue Pflanzen und Bäume und auch neue Monstertypen mit neuen Mechaniken geben. Dazu natürlich neue handerstellte Gebiete sowohl ober- als auch unterirdisch. 

----------------------------------------------------------------

Homepage: https://www.jadawinindiegames.de

Here is the link to my shop page at Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1453430?beta=0


----------



## Jadawin2 (20. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Community,

nun ist es wieder soweit und ein neues großes Update für HintermHorizont ist verfügbar. 

Diesmal dreht sich  alles um die Grafik. Ich habe ein neues Beleuchtungssystem integriert, dass mit Normal und Specular Mapping sehr schöne plastische Effekte erzeugt. Besonders die Höhlen haben davon enorm profitiert. An der Oberfläche fallen die Effekte weniger stark auf, da man meistens am Tage dort unterwegs ist.
Zusätzlich wurden viele Texturen (vor allem die Wege und Straßen) noch einmal verbessert oder ausgetauscht, Verzierungen hinzugefügt und Übergänge verschönert.

Die dritte große Verbesserung betrifft die Startkarte. Dort bin ich die gesamten unterirdischen Bereiche noch einmal durchgegangen und habe fast sämtlich Boden und Steinfliesen neu gestaltet, so dass es nun keine weitläufigen, monotonen Bereiche mehr gibt. Ich kann also nur allen empfehlen die neue Startkarte auszuprobieren, also ein neues Spiel zu beginnen.

Dazu kommen die üblichen kleineren Anpassungen und ein paar Fehler, die behoben wurden,.

Die Liste aller Änderungen könnt ihr auf meiner Website oder im Steam Community Bereich von HintermHorizont anschauen.

Viel Freude im Spiel
Jadawin


Anläßlich des Updates gibt es auch einen neu gestalteten Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sSeS5wSoETQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Homepage zum Spiel: https://www.jadawinindiegames.de

Hier der Link zu meiner Shopseite bei Steam:   https://store.steampowered.com/app/1453430?beta=0


----------



## Jadawin2 (14. Mai 2021)

Hallo Community,

An diesem Wochenende könnt ihr HintermHorizont komplett und mit zukünftigen Updates bei itch.io für die Hälfte erwerben! Itch.io verzichtet großzügigerweise auf seinen Teil am Verkauf, was ich zusätzlich an Euch weitergebe  !

Wollt ihr lieber bei Steam kaufen, dann wird mein Spiel dort Ende Mai im Open-World Event ebenfalls mit einem Rabatt zu erwerben sein!

Hier ist meine Seite bei itch: https://jadawin1.itch.io/behind-the-horizon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jadawin2 (28. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo Community,

HintermHorizont ist dieses Wochenende Teil des Steam im Open-World-Events! Natürlich gibt es wie gewohnt einen Rabatt von 40% auf das Spiel während des Events. Also eine gute Gelegenheit für Euch mein Spiel  eurer Bibliothek hinzuzufügen  !


Homepage: https://www.jadawinindiegames.de

Here is the link to my shop page at Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1453430?beta=0


----------



## Jadawin2 (25. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Community,

momentan läuft die alljährliche Sommeraktion und ihr könnt mein Spiel dort noch bis zum 8 Juli mit einen schönen Rabatt bekommen. Nach etwas mehr als einem halben Jahr nach Veröffentlichung ist das Spiel nun gut poliert und die Updates werden seltener. Es ist also ein guter Zeitpunkt HintermHorizont zu spielen  !

Homepage zum Spiel: https://www.jadawinindiegames.de
Hier der Link zu meiner Shopseite bei Steam:   https://store.steampowered.com/app/1453430?beta=0

Dazu gibt es einen neuen aktuellen Trailer, in dem alle Änderungen der letzten Monate zu sehen sind:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=esAEmm0ir4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Jadawin2 (27. Oktober 2021)

*Hallo Community, *

nun war es lange ruhig um mein Spiel HintermHorizont, während ich mir eine wohlverdiente Sommerpause nach 4 Jahren intensiver Entwicklungsarbeit gegönnt habe und der PC meistens abgeschaltet blieb. 

Jetzt wo die Tage kürzer werden habe ich wieder an den Arbeiten zum ersten großen AddOn begonnen. Mittlerweile sind alle neuen Gebiete in der Welt erstellt und der Rahmen von Handlung und Quests steht auch bereits fest. Ich habe viel neue Grafik, neue Musikstücke und einige neue Sounds erstellt.

Außerdem habe ich das Speichersytem anpassen müssen, um zusätzliche Daten zu abzuspeichern und dabei auch gleich optimiert und flexibler gestaltet. Dann gibt es ein Auswahlmenü zum Starten des AddOns (falls ein entsprechender EndGame Spielstand gefunden wurde). 
Momentan arbeite ich am Intro den AddOns und den neuen Questreihen.

*Was bietet das AddOn:*
Die epische Geschichte setzt sich nahtlos fort und führt unseren Helden in viele neue Gebiete und beantwortet auch einige offen gebliebene Fragen. Es gibt neue NPCs, neue Quests, neue Höhlen mit neuen Monstern, die andere herausfordernde Mechaniken bekommen. Dazu wird es ein weiteres Haustier geben, das beschworen werden kann und im Kampf helfen soll.

Wie vom Hauptspiel gewohnt wird der Farm und RPG Teil miteinander verbunden sein und viel Abwechslung bieten. 
Die Lovestory bekommt ebenfalls eine Fortsetzung. 

Mehr Details verrate ich aber noch nicht. Ich werde wieder ab und an etwas tiefer auf einige Aspekte eingehen, wenn ich dabei bin sie zu schreiben. Lasst euch überraschen  !

Homepage zum Spiel: https://www.jadawinindiegames.de
Hier der Link zu meiner Shopseite bei Steam:   https://store.steampowered.com/app/1453430?beta=0


----------



## Jadawin2 (29. Januar 2022)

Hallo Community,

nun ist wieder einige Zeit vergangen und ich gebe euch einmal einen Überblick über meine Arbeiten am großen AddOn für HintermHorizont. 

Das große AddOn "HintermHorizont - Die Wüste" nimmt nun langsam Formen an und "natürlich" ist es sehr viel umfangreicher als anfangs angedacht. Die Spielzeit wird etwa 50-100h betragen. Die Weltkarte wird insgesamt noch einmal um etwa ein Drittel größer. Es gibt also viel zu entdecken. 

Neue Gegenstände, neue Mechaniken, neue Monster, neue NPC, neue Pflanzen und Bäume und vieles mehr..
Der Hauptteil des AddOns spielt in der Wüste im Süden, die ganz neue Herausforderungen an den Spieler stellt. In Phasen fühlt sich das AddOn wie ein Survival Spiel an. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist entsprechend höher, als im Hauptspiel. Deshalb ist es auf jeden Fall sinnvoll das Hauptspiel beendet zu haben und sich in der Welt von HintermHorizont auszukennen.

Die Geschichte dreht sich um die Frage: Was wurde aus Alex/Carla aus dem Intro den Hauptspiels. Nach und nach werden im AddOn auch noch viele andere offene Fragen der Hauptgeschichte geklärt und Beziehungen des Hauptspiels entwickeln sich weiter. 

Demnächst werde ich auch noch einiges an Bildschirmfotos und weiteren Infos rund ums AddOn posten. Natürlich gibt es später auch einen Trailer, der das AddOn vorstellt.
Da die Entwicklungszeit für das AddOn bisher schon über ein Jahr ist und noch einiges an Zeit  dazukommt stellt sich für mich nun die Frage, ob das AddOn kostenlos als Update zur Verfügung stelle, oder als neue APP zusammen mit dem Hauptspiel vertreibe. 

Zeitgleich könnte ich das Hauptspiel im Preis senken und somit neue Spieler mit kleinerem Budget ansprechen HintermHorizont auszuprobieren.

Dazu würde mich eure Meinung interessieren?


----------



## Jadawin2 (13. Februar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Community,

aus dem Anlaß der baldigen Veröffentlichung des großen AddOns HintermHorizont-Die Wüste und der damit verbundenen Neuerungen möchte ich heute mit euch zurückblicken auf die verschiedenen Entwicklungsstadien der GUI in meinem Spiel. 

Zu dem Zweck habe ich einige Screenshots aus den letzten 15 Monaten herausgesucht, die gut illustrieren welchen Weg die GUI hinter sich hat. Die neueste Version, die ich nun mehr als final ansehen würde, kommt am Schluss und wird zusammen mit dem AddOn veröffentlicht.

Die neue GUI ist nun endlich aus einem Stück und alle Fenster öffnen sich (animiert) aus der unteren Schnelleiste heraus. Gegenstände lassen sich nun endlich auch frei in der Schnelleiste verschieben, Stapel teilen usw.. ganz wie es im Inventar ist. Verkauft wird nun auch direkt aus dem Inventar/Schnelleiste heraus. Alle Handwerksfenster schließen sich direkt oberhalb des Inventars an und können dann entsprechend einfach genutzt werden. 
Um all dies zu erreichen musste ich praktisch alle Fenster der GUI noch einmal neu gestalten und natürlich auch die aktiven Bereiche für Aktionen mit Maus und Tastatur neu definieren. Das hat viele Tage in Anspruch genommen und ich hoffe das ihr das neue Design mögt und gerne damit spielt.

Natürlich ist die GUI weiterhin in einem weiten Bereich skalierbar und kann so an verschiedene Auflösungen und Geschmäcker angepasst werden.


----------



## Jadawin2 (13. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Community

HintermHorizont geht nun mit der Version 2.0 in die zweite Runde. Dieses große Update, dass auch der Vorbereitung zum AddOn - Die Wüste dient, verbessert und erweitert sehr viele Aspekte des Spiels.
Die größte sichtbare Veränderung ist die neue GUI, die nun voll in die Schnelleiste integriert wurde und komfortabler und einheitlicher ist als je vorher. 

Hinzu kommen viele Änderungen an der Balance in Preisen, im Kampfsystem und an den Eigenschaften von Pflanzen und Tieren.

Die Startkarte wurde ebenfalls in vielen Bereichen verbessert und weiter verschönert.

Die Listen von Händlern werden nun komplett nach Typ sortiert ausgegeben und machen das Einkaufen um einiges bequemer.

Einige kleine Bugs, die in der Zeit noch aufgetreten sind, wurden ebenfalls bereinigt.
Die Questanzeige hat nun auch bei vielen Quests eine Fortschrittsanzeige, mit der man erkennen kann, wie weit man die Quest erfüllt hat. 

Die komplette Liste aller Änderungen und Erweiterungen kann man in den Patchnotes zur Version 2.0 finden. 

Diese sind im Communitybereich meines Spiels bei Steam:









						Behind the Horizon on Steam
					

Epic role-playing game with a mystical story and with crafting, magic and farming. Plays in a living, simulated world, where plants, animals and the land evolve. Huge hand-drawn underground areas invite you to explore and fight against your own demons.




					store.steampowered.com
				




oder auf der Website zum Spiel zu finden:





__





						Startseite
					

indie,rpg,farm,nature,pc,HintermHorizont,Horizon,Behind the Horizon.




					www.jadawinindiegames.de
				




PS: Das AddOn - Die Wüste wird wenn alles klappt Anfang April erscheinen und als seperater DLC zu kaufen sein. Später wird es auch ein Bundle aus Hauptspiel und AddOn geben. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jadawin2 (21. März 2022)

Hallo Community,

die Veröffentlichung vom AddOn - Die Wüste für mein episches Farm und Rollenspiel HintermHorizont rückt nun näher. Der Termin Anfang April erscheint nun sehr realistisch.

Grund genug euch meinen ersten Trailer für das AddOn vorzustellen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=obUxwWDptAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die Shopseite mit Screenshots und Infos für das AddOn könnt ihr hier bei Steam finden:








						Behind the Horizon - The Desert on Steam
					

Expands the game Behind the Horizon with a new exciting main story, many new areas, items, spells and a new climate zone! - A farm RPG in a nature simulation that keeps changing the world. Dive into a new adventure! BtH-The Desert awaits you...




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Jadawin2 (8. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Hallo Community,*
nun ist es soweit: HintermHorizont - Die Wüste das erste AddOn mit über 50h Spielzeit ist vollendet und steht zum Download bereit  !
*
Highlights:*
- Erforsche neue weitläufige Gebiete
- Meistere die Kunst in der Wüste zu überleben
- Erlebe eine neue spannende Hauptgeschichte in 4 Kapiteln (Spieldauer weit über 50h)
- Finde neue Freunde 
- Stelle Dich den Dämonen erneut entgegen
- Verfolge zahlreiche Nebenaufgaben
- Baue deine Beziehungen vom Hauptspiel weiter aus
- Bekomme tatkräftige Gesellschaft auf deiner Farm
- Erlerne zahlreiche neue Handwerks Pläne und neue Zauberformeln
- Baue und benutze viele neue Gegenstände 

Auf meiner Steamshopseite gibt es weitere Infos, einen Trailer und Screenshots und natürlich könnt ihr dort mein Spiel und das AddOn dazu erwerben. 

Meiner Shopseite bei Steam:   https://store.steampowered.com/app/1453430?beta=0

Shopseite des AddOns: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1937410/Behind_the_Horizon__The_Desert/?beta=0

Ich hoffe Euch gefällt die neue Episode von HintermHorizont und wünsche allen viel Spaß beim Erkunden der neuen Gebiete!

Jadawin





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jadawin2 (22. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Community,

am kommenden *Sonntag wird gegen 19Uhr* auf dem Twitch Kanal von FatLP HintermHorizont live gespielt. Wer also das Spiel einmal live in Aktion sehen will darf gerne reinschauen und wir freuen uns auf ein großes Publikum  ! 

Zusätzlich werde ich auch auf dem Discord Kanal von "lvlup!" mit dabei sein und Fragen aus dem Publikum zum Spiel und zu seiner Entstehung beantworten. Wenn ihr keine Lust auf Discord habt könnt ihr aber auch in den Chat von Twitch schreiben.

Link Twitch: www.twitch.tv/fatlp
Link Discord: https://discord.gg/aPZX2D3mm4

Und.. übrigens gibt es HintermHorizont wie letztes Jahr im Sommer Sale von Steam mit 30% Rabatt  !


----------



## Jadawin2 (2. September 2022)

Hallo Community,

nun ist mein Spiel HintermHorizont fast 2 Jahre auf Steam und es gibt eine kleine  , begeisterte  Gemeinschaft von Spielern und das erste DLC AddOn ist auch schon online.

Da das Marketing  anscheinend mittlerweile die Hauptarbeit beim Spiele entwickeln ist - hätte ich das nur vorher gewusst  beschäftige ich mich mehr damit als mit Entwicklung des zweiten AddOns ! 

Tatsache ist: Ich habe wirklich Schwierigkeiten mein Spiel als *Mikro Budget Allein Entwickler* in der Welt bekannt zu machen. 

Da ich weiterhin daran glaube, dass HintermHorizont viel mehr Beachtung verdient habe ich mir nun überlegt, dass ich ein kleinen *GiveAway *starten und einige Keys an Euch verschenken möchte. 
Als einzige Bedingung möchte ich daran knüpfen, dass ihr auch wirklich spielt und mir später falls ihr vom Spiel begeistert seid dann eine freundliche Rezension bei Steam schreibt! 
Da die Anzahl der Rezensionen auch in den Algorhytmus eingeht wo und wann ein Spiel bei Steam auftaucht und ich noch viel zu wenig davon habe, könntet ihr mir sehr damit helfen. 

Wer gerne mitmachen möchte schreibt mich hier im Forum bitte an.

Jadawin


Auf meiner Steamshopseite gibt es weitere Infos, einen Trailer und Screenshots.
Meiner Shopseite bei Steam:   https://store.steampowered.com/app/1453430?beta=0
Trailer V1.55   - 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=esAEmm0ir4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ein Let´s Play von Philipp und Andrina: 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6H0TC7qxcqI, list: PLn3tl0qqVD3uh72JJ0jypr3UA56D6iMCu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## janrobin (21. November 2022)

Hallo Community

Zum Steam Herbst Sale Event biete ich für kurze Zeit mein umfangreiches RPG Farm Spiel mit satten 50% Rabatt an! 
100+ Stunden Story, zahlreiche Nebenquestreihen, Handwerk, Magie, Romanzen und jede Menge spannende Kämpfe in einer zu 100% handgestalteten und abwechslungsreichen riesigen lebendigen Welt. Und das alles ohne Grinding und ohne sich ständig wiederholende Quests.

Wer also StardewValley geliebt hat, sich aber mehr Story und Tiefe gewünscht hat, ist bei HintermHorizont absolut richtig! Ein deutsches Spiel von einem deutschen Allein-Entwickler in 4 Jahren mit eigener Spielengine in C++ geschrieben.

Jadawin

PS:  Übrigens gibt es auch das AddOn mit einem kleinen Rabatt!


Hier der Link zu meiner Shopseite bei Steam:   https://store.steampowered.com/app/1453430?beta=0
Homepage zum Spiel: https://www.jadawinindiegames.de


----------

